# AGR is now sending GOOD confirmations!



## RRrich (Feb 18, 2010)

Made an AGR reservation - checked my email - the confirmation from AGR looked like a regular Amtrak confirmation - all the details (correct too :blink: ) and even had a barcode.

Color me pleased


----------



## yarrow (Feb 18, 2010)

that was my experience on our recent redemption. much easier that having to call amtrak and have them e-mail your itinerary. good job agr


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Meh, there are other things that need to be fixed that are actual problems. Making the second call the Amtrak after the AGR call was an inconvenience, but in the end you could always get what you needed. How about some weekend AGR customer service hours?


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 25, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Made an AGR reservation - checked my email - the confirmation from AGR looked like a regular Amtrak confirmation - all the details (correct too :blink: ) and even had a barcode.
> Color me pleased


I was pleased when I received my conformation as well  . All the details were correct and now I'm waiting to go.  Come on May Vacation.


----------

